# Rocks in Line



## racng69 (Mar 21, 2020)

Hello all, i live in South Florida. Have never blew out my systems, but now may need to be the time. I found 2 heads not working, both sprinklers were very dirty. so i cleaned them and they worked for a few days, then back out. took the heads off again and i can see rocks in the line. What is the best way to blow out the system to insure no more rocks?

I have a well pump and about 40 sprinkler heads.


----------



## bernstem (Jan 16, 2018)

Remove and clean the problem heads. Before replacing them, open the valve to flush the line and remove debris. Be careful after flushing not to let more dirt and/or rocks drop back into the line.

Burning them looks like the most fun, though. :thumbup:


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I would make sure you have a filter right after your pump and check that the rocks are not coming in from the pump system.


----------



## racng69 (Mar 21, 2020)

Thanks. I do not have a filter. Can anyone recommend one? and maybe a picture to see how its installed


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Not my area of experience. Check https://www.irrigationtutorials.com/filters.htm


----------

